# i just droped my hole roach coleny on the floor



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

again i had to hoover them all up im so gutted why cant i just have a little luck please :notworthy: i have had it now 4000 roachs down the drain :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Why didn't you try and save some.. Or hoover them and empty them straight back into their tub..


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

why would u do that... guttin


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Err, I hope you put the hoover bag outside in the bin otherwise they may come back to haunt you.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

why can't you have some luck?


how about *not* dropping them so you won't need any luck.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

i knocked mine over a while back, they all just ran back into the tub lol.

shame u had to hover them up.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

they were running towards the kitchen so had know choice and meko i know its my fault i dropped them but ive had such awful luck latley im fed up lol :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

keep their tub in another tub so if you drop the tub there's a chance they'll end up in the other tub


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

They'll have survived the hoover - just empty them back into the tub!


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh mans.  *hugs*


----------



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear your having a hard time, hope things get better soon, they should be still ok in the bag......have a look through im sure some are savable.......hugs good luck...


----------



## Blackmelo (Jan 12, 2009)

i reckon they survived too.

I've built myself a special vaccuum contraption for just such an emergency though.

2liter cola bottles bit perfectly in the end of a vaccum cleaner hose. I've stuck one end of a bottle in the other and attacked some mesh on one end.It can easily be attached to the vaccuum cleaner and taken off again, Insects go into the bottles and can then be emptied out easily :2thumb:


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Thats an awesome idea Blackmelo. Yeah dropping livefood sucks.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Meko said:


> keep their tub in another tub so if you drop the tub there's a chance they'll end up in the other tub


:lol2:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

just searched the hoover only 5 still alive the others all dead i should looked yesterday im such a spazz sometimes:whip:


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

I think if i did this my housemates would evict me. And my gf definatly wouldnt be visiting again!!!


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

jack_rep said:


> I think if i did this my housemates would evict me. And my gf definatly wouldnt be visiting again!!!


lol god job i got them all in time or it would of been big trouble :whip:


----------

